# A few questions regarding DecoNetwork



## j3rman (Sep 15, 2008)

I am interested in possibly adding this service to my site but I have a few questions that I'm hoping some of you users can help with.

1. Is there a way to use the design studio portion without it showing pricing or ordering info? We do a lot of contract work and some of my customers are interested in using this service but their pricing my be different than mine so I would not like to show that portion. If this is possible, I would like to have the normal designer (with pricing & ordering info) on one page but also have a different page where it does NOT have pricing and ordering info. Is this possible?

2. Are all vector designs and artwork that come with the service in .cdr format? Can they not be used in Illustrator and Photoshop?

3. Can Business Hub be integrated with Quickbooks?

4. We can cancel the service at anytime, correct?

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## j3rman (Sep 15, 2008)

Can anybody help?


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi there,

Sorry I missed this post  Thanks for the PM.

To answer your questions:

1. I guess to better understand this, what do you expect to happen when the customer clicks "Add to cart" after they have designed?

2. Wiile our designer powered by CorelDRAW, on the backend you can set what file format you want your production and editable files save as such as .CDR, .PDF, .PNG, etc.

3. You can export to QuickBooks but I would recommend looking at a solution like Xero. It is also cloud-based like DecoNetwork and there will be some integration options.

4. Absolutely! We don't have any lock-in contracts and don't have any set-up fees.

I hope this helps.


Brenden


----------



## j3rman (Sep 15, 2008)

brenden said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry I missed this post  Thanks for the PM.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. On question 1, I'm looking at possibly using it just for the design online feature and a way to give my contract customers some design ideas to present to their customer. They will not be buying through my site. This goes for contract customers only as I will have my own customers that will be buying through the site. If this isn't possible, maybe it is a feature you guys might look into adding later?

Thanks


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,

Yes this is possible. With just a little CSS you can disable all display of pricing and even checkout. 

I would great another affiliate store which is free on DecoNetwork just dedicated to that. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Brenden,

Can you explain what the integration points will/are between Deco and Xero. Does it have invoicing and ability for customers to pay on-line?

We do not really use business hub as it would require double entry as we also use QB.

Thanks


----------



## j3rman (Sep 15, 2008)

brenden said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes this is possible. With just a little CSS you can disable all display of pricing and even checkout.
> 
> ...


Gotcha, good idea. Thanks


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Riderz Ready said:


> Brenden,
> 
> Can you explain what the integration points will/are between Deco and Xero. Does it have invoicing and ability for customers to pay on-line?
> 
> ...


Hey Riderz,

We recommend Xero because it is cloud based as DecoNetwork is compared to the classic desktop version of QuickBooks. We've also had lots of great reviews of it by existing DN customers compared to rather average to poor on QuickBooks. So I trust their judgement 

We're looking at doing a more tighter integration with Xero but for now we're doing an easy export/import function.

The massive advantage of using DecoNetwork Business Hub for quoting is that it is designed for quoting in the apparel industry unlike QuickBooks or even Xero. Plus our online approvals, visual mockups, etc, all make it easier.

So the majority of clients quote in Business Hub and just export to an accounting software for accounting purposes. Some daily, some weekly, and some monthly depending on their accounting needs.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

brenden said:


> Hey Riderz,
> 
> We recommend Xero because it is cloud based as DecoNetwork is compared to the classic desktop version of QuickBooks. We've also had lots of great reviews of it by existing DN customers compared to rather average to poor on QuickBooks. So I trust their judgement
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info when you turn a quote to an invoice can the invoiced be email that includes a link for the customer to pay on-line?


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

In Business Hub? Absolutely. That's the whole point of Business Hub. It's a full quote, order and invoice management system with online and visual approvals and payment.

It even supports accounts so a customer can be on a 30-day account and the system will generate monthly statements.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Brenden;
I understand integrating with desktop versions of Quickbooks would not be ideal, but what about Quickbooks Online?

Yes, Xero is probably [younger, hungrier, easier to work with, insert adjective here] but if your major requirement is "cloud-based" then integration with Quickbooks Online makes perfect sense. They are the big dog, at least in the US.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Riph,

Yes 100% agree  You'll see more integrations coming out over the coming months.

At present we export to QuickBooks desktop, CSV, ShopWorks and soon soon to come Zero.


----------

